# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Infran maksaja eri joukkoliikennemuodoilla

## kuukanko

Viestiketjussa http://jlf.fi/f20/283-yksikkokustannukset-infran-kulut/ puhuttiin siitä, kuinka bussien tarvitseman katuinfrastruktuurin maksaa yleensä tienpitäjä, kun taas raideliikenteessä sen joutuu joissakin tapauksissa maksamaan liikennöitsijä.

Taustalla on varmasti historialliset syyt. Tiet ja kadut ovat olleet valtion ja kuntien vastuulla jo hevoskärryjen aikaan eikä väylien käytöstä ole perinteisesti peritty mitään väylämaksuja (paitsi joissakin maissa tietulleja joillakin yksittäisillä osuuksilla, pääsääntöisesti kuitenkaan maksuja ei ole).

Valtio saa rahaa teiden ylläpitoon erilaisista ajoneuvoilta perityistä maksuista, jotka eivät suoraan liity teiden käyttöön. Maksutuloja ei myöskään ole korvamerkitty mitenkään teiden ylläpitoon, joten niitä ei suoraan voi rinnastaa. Suurin osa näistä maksuista tulee henkilöautoilijoilta. Kaupungit eivät saa ajoneuvoilta mitään korvausta katujen käytöstä.

Raiteet taas syntyivät alun perin vain yhden liikennöitsijän käyttöön, jolloin myös tämä liikennöitsijä otti raiteet vastuulleen. Suomessa rautateillä on sittemmin siirrytty samanlaiseen malliin kuin maanteillä eli valtio huolehtii radoista. Liikennöitsijän valtiolle maksama ratamaksu ei kata lähellekään rautateiden ylläpidon kuluja, mutta tilanne ei sinänsä eroa maanteistä, joilla niilläkin raskaan liikenteen maksamat maksut ovat vain murto-osan teihin uppoavasta rahasta. Raitiovaunuilla ja metrolla radan kustannukset ovat HKL:n vastuulla.

Kuten sanottu, tämän vuoksi linja-autoliikenne ei sisällä liikennemuotoja vertailevissa laskelmissa katuinfran kuluja, vaikka bussit tarvitsevatkin myös aivan omaa katuinfraa (pysäkit, liikenteen ollessa suurta myös bussikaistoja ym.). Mikä olisi sitten oikea tapa arvottaa linja-autojen tarvitseman katuinfran hinta? Onko aiheesta tehty tutkimuksia?

Entä kuinka päästäisiin tilanteeseen, jossa infran maksaja ei riipu liikennevälineestä? Ja kuinka voisi korjata sen epäkohdan, että kaupungit eivät saa autoliikenteestä mitään tuloja, mutta joutuvat ylläpitämään katuverkkoa niitä varten?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuten sanottu, tämän vuoksi linja-autoliikenne ei sisällä liikennemuotoja vertailevissa laskelmissa katuinfran kuluja, vaikka bussit tarvitsevatkin myös aivan omaa katuinfraa (pysäkit, liikenteen ollessa suurta myös bussikaistoja ym.). Mikä olisi sitten oikea tapa arvottaa linja-autojen tarvitseman katuinfran hinta? Onko aiheesta tehty tutkimuksia?
> 
> Entä kuinka päästäisiin tilanteeseen, jossa infran maksaja ei riipu liikennevälineestä? Ja kuinka voisi korjata sen epäkohdan, että kaupungit eivät saa autoliikenteestä mitään tuloja, mutta joutuvat ylläpitämään katuverkkoa niitä varten?


Mielestäni linja-autojen infrakustannuksiin pitää sisällyttää ainakin bussikaistojen rakentaminen ja ylläpito, sekä eräänlainen haittakustannus, joka riippuu siitä kuinka paljon bussikaistat vähentävät väylän kapasiteettia, kun muut ajoneuvot eivät voi samaan aikaan bussikaistoja käyttää. Tämä koskisi tietenkin myös raitiovaunuja, jos niillä on omat pelkästään niille tarkoitetut ajoradat, jotka ovat osa katua, siis ei omalla penkereellä. 

Kaupungit voivat periä pysäköintimaksuja autoilijoilta, ja Helsingissä se on osoittautunut varsin tehokkaaksi keinoksi säädellä autoilua. Tietullit sisääntuloteillä aiheuttaisivat ruuhkia ja närää kantakaupungin ulkopuolelta tulevien joukossa. Sensijaan jokin tietty rajattu alue ydinkeskustassa, voitaisiin rauhoittaa autoilta, niin etttä sen sisälle pääsee vain maksamalla korkeahko pysäkäintimaksu joka maksetaan rajapuomilla. Tyyliin Tallinnan ja Riian vanhat kaupungit. 

Maakuntien välisessä kaukoliikenteessä näkisin tietullit yhtenä keinona rahoittaa esim moottoriteiden rakentamista ja ylläpitoa, jos esim EU pakottaa Suomea luopumaan autojen nykyisin varsin korkeasta maahantuontiverosta. Se olisi myös reilumpaa kuin pelkästä auton omistamisesta johtuva vuosimaksu, ja moottoritietulleilla saisi tien omistaja myös tuloja ulkomaisin ajoneuvoin tapahtuvasta kauttakulkuliikenteestä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> sekä eräänlainen haittakustannus, joka riippuu siitä kuinka paljon bussikaistat vähentävät väylän kapasiteettia, kun muut ajoneuvot eivät voi samaan aikaan bussikaistoja käyttää. Tämä koskisi tietenkin myös raitiovaunuja, jos niillä on omat pelkästään niille tarkoitetut ajoradat, jotka ovat osa katua, siis ei omalla penkereellä.


Miksi tehokkaammalta liikennemuodolta eli bussi- ja raitioliikenteeltä pitäisi peria haittamaksua siitä että sille varataan oma kaista? Tämä on täysin takaperoista logiikkaa. Kaistallehan mahtuu vähemmän liikennettä, jos sillä sallitaan myös yksityisautoliikenne. Tavaraliikenne puolestaan mahtuu millä tahansa Suomen yhteydellä kahdelle kaistalle. 

Palaan muuten infrakysymykseen kun ehdin, pitää saada nyt kaksi muuta projektia valmiiksi ennen huomista kahtatoista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miksi tehokkaammalta liikennemuodolta eli bussi- ja raitioliikenteeltä pitäisi peria haittamaksua siitä että sille varataan oma kaista? Tämä on täysin takaperoista logiikkaa. Kaistallehan mahtuu vähemmän liikennettä, jos sillä sallitaan myös yksityisautoliikenne. Tavaraliikenne puolestaan mahtuu millä tahansa Suomen yhteydellä kahdelle kaistalle.


Kaikki kadut eivät ole samanlaisia, on erilaisia katuja erilaisia tarpeita varten. Moottoritietasoisia väyliä, pääkatuja, sivukatuja, asuntokatuja, ostoskatuja ja kävelykatuja. Osaan näistä sopii bussi- tai raitiotieliikenne kaistoineen kuin nakutettu jos se on siihen alunperin tarkoitettu. Jos halutaan jälkikäteen varata yksi kaistapari pelkästään julkiselle liikenteelle, ja kadun läpäisykyky ajoneuvoja/h sen takia huononee, on kyseessä haitta, jolle pitäisi löytyä maksaja.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kuka sen mystisen "alkuperäisen tarkoituksen" sitten määrittelee? Liikenneinsinöörin ohjekirja?  :Wink:  

On aivan selvää, että kaistan muuttaminen joukkoliikennekaistaksi, on se sitten bussi- tai raitiovaunukaista, lisää sen välityskykyä henkilömäärinä päivässä tai tunnissa, ei siitä synny mitään korvattavaa haittaa, jos tavaraliikenne ei esty. 

Mielestäni on myös selvää, että katutilan jakaminen eri liikennemuodoille on poliittinen päätös, jota voidaan muuttaa sen mukaan, miten yhteiskunnan tärkeysjärjestys muuttuu. Jos joukkoliikenne asetetaan etusijalle, katutilaa varataan joukkoliikenteelle. Jos yksityisautot asetetaan etusijalle, katutilaa varataan sille.

Tässä olet nyt esittämässä, että joukkoliikenteen asettamiselle etusijalle asetetaan "haittavero" siitä että se vähentää yksityisautoilun kapasiteettia. Tämä on selvä kannanotto sen puolesta, että yksityisauto on aina etusijalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mielestäni on myös selvää, että katutilan jakaminen eri liikennemuodoille on poliittinen päätös, jota voidaan muuttaa sen mukaan, miten yhteiskunnan tärkeysjärjestys muuttuu. Jos joukkoliikenne asetetaan etusijalle, katutilaa varataan joukkoliikenteelle. Jos yksityisautot asetetaan etusijalle, katutilaa varataan sille.


Mielestäni poliittiset päätökset ovat ihan hyviä perusteita sen ja sen kadun käyttötarkoituksen määrittämiseksi. Täytyy muistaa myös omistussuhteet, silläkin on merkitystä. Osan taajaman sisälläkin kulkevista kaduista omistaa valtio, osan kaupunki ja on yksittäistapauksia jotka omistavat yksityiset tai julkisella puolella jokin muu laitos kuin varsinaisesti tekninen virasto tms.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Katu- ja tieverkon omistussuhteita muutetaan usein tarpeen mukaan. Vilkkaan läpiajon pääkatuja muutetaan valtion teiksi joissakin tapauksissa, toisissa tapauksissa merkitykseltään vähentyneitä teitä muutetaan kaupungin katuverkoksi.

Helsingin seudun tapauksessa on tuskin relevanttia, että valtion päätieverkolta (säteittäiset moottoritiet, Kehä I ja III) varataan tilaa raideliikenteelle. Bussiliikenteellehän niiltä on jo usein kohdin varattu tilaa.

Yksityisessä omistuksessa ovat vain yksityistiet sekä pihatiet tai aukiot. Asemakaavan mukaiset kadut ovat kunnan omistuksessa, tiealueet valtion omistuksessa. 

Omistussuhde nyt ei tässä asiassa pääosin muodosta mitään ongelmaa. Jos yksityisten omistamia alueita joudutaan liittämään katutilaan joukkoliikennekaistojen muodostamiseksi, ne lunastetaan, mutta jos ne ovat asemakaavan mukaan rakentamatonta aluetta, lunastusarvo ei ole kovin korkea - maan arvohan määräytyy rakennusoikeuden mukaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

Liikenneverkon kustannuksia pitäisi pohtia asemakaavatasolla. Jos asiat tehdään oikein, huomataan, että kunnalta kuluu vähemmän rahaa ja maata silloin, kun liikenne perustuu ensisijaisesti joukkoliikenteeseen.

Autoliikenteen "sallittu" määrä on se, mikä mahtuu liikenneverkolle, joka on tehtävä "joka tapauksessa". Tämä "joka tapauksessa" tarkoittaa käytännössä 2-kaistaisia katuja, koska ne tarvitaan ja ne riittävät huolto- ja jakeluliikenteelle, eli 2-kaistaisen katuverkon kapasiteetti joudutaan kustantamaan joka tapauksessa.

Siitä ylöspäin tarvittava kapasiteetti onkin järkevintä tehdä joukkoliikenteenä. Ja kaavoitus kokonaisuudessa järkevintä tehdä niin, että työssäkäynti ja päivittäisasiointi onnistuu ilman autoa.

Jos näin toimittaisiin, ei tulisi ongelmaa katukapasiteetin maksajasta. Ei myöskään tarvitsisi pohtia tietulleja, sillä halukkaat saavat istua autoissaan jonoissa seisten, jos ei toimiva joukkoliikenne kelpaa.

Tällä hetkellä pk-seudun ruuhakautuvilla teillä ei voi ajatella kuten edellä, koska joukkoliikenne ei ole monelle vaihtoehto lainkaan (joukkoliikennettä ei ole) tai joukkoliikenne on kohtuuttoman huono vaihtoehto. Ja ollaan noidankehässä: Rahat menevät tolkuttoman kalliiseen henkilöautoiluun, ja joukkoliikenne vaatii subventiota, koska sitä ei voida hoitaa tehokkaasti, kun suuri osa käyttää autoa.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Infrastruktuurin kustannuksista yleisemmin.

Kysymys on pikemminkin siitä, miten väylästön kustannus lasketaan kuin siitä, kuka väylästön maksaa. Nykyisin Euroopassa väylästön maksaa yleensä suoraan tai epäsuorasti yhteiskunta. Joittenkin maiden moottoritieverkko tai muut vastaavat väylät maksetaan suureksi osaksi suoraan tietulleilla. Joissakin maissa (mm. Saksa) rataverkon rata- ja asemamaksut ovat niin suuret, että ne käytännössä kattavat rataverkon ylläpidon. Kuitenkin hyvin suuri osa Saksan ratamaksuista kertyy yhteiskunnan tukemasta paikallisjunaliikenteestä, jolloin lopullinen maksaja on osaltaan yhteiskunta.

Suomessa alunperin joukkoliikenteen tilanne oli se, että Helsingin, Turun ja Viipurin raitioteiden, Tampereen johdinautojen sekä Valtionrautateiden rataverkon ja johdinverkon kunnossapidon maksoi kukin liikennöitsijäorganisaatio lipputuloillaan. Alunperinhän Helsingin, Turun ja Viipurin raitiotiet olivat käynnistyneet yksityisinä yrityksinä, jotka olivat saaneet kaupungilta toimiluvan ja toki muutakin suoraa tai epäsuoraa tukea.

Tilanne kuitenkin muuttui 1960-luvuilla ennen kaikkea palkkakustannusten nousun sekä osaksi tieliikenteen kilpailun takia. Liikenteestä ei ollut mahdollista periä niin korkeaa lipunhintaa tai tavaratariffia, että myös rataverkon kustannukset olisi voitu kattaa. 

Tämä oli yksi osasyy Turun raitiotien lakkauttamiseen. Samat tahot, jotka eivät olleet halukkaita investoimaan raitiotiehen (huomattavasti pienempää summaa), olivat halukkaita rakentamaan kaupungin katuverkon lähes kokonaan uudestaan, jotta se kestäisi suuren autoliikenteen ja bussiliikenteen. Liikennelaitoksen kannalta tällöin ei ollut muuta mielekästä vaihtoehtoa kuin luopua raiteista, joihin ei saatu riittäviä rahoja. Sen sijaan paljon kalliimmasta katujen uudelleenrakentamisesta ei edes tehty mitään suunnitelmaa tai arvioitu sen kokonaiskustannuksia.

Eri liikennemuotojen kustannuksista ovat Carmen Hass-Klau ja Graham Crampton tehneet hyvän pohjatyön Bus or Light Rail - tutkimuksessa (2001, uudistettu laitos 2003), s. 61- 64. Tutkimus osoittaa, että bussiliikenteen väyläinvestointi on raitiotietä merkittävästi edullisempi vain silloin, jos osa olemassaolevasta katutilasta varataan bussikaistaksi esimerkiksi uudelleenpäällystyksellä, jolloin kulut ovat luokkaa 250 - 500 000 e / km /  2 kaistaa. Sen sijaan kokonaan uuden kadun rakentaminen busseille on yhtä kallista tai kalliimpaa kun raitiotien rakentaminen, hintaluokassa 3,9 - 14.4 Me/km. Samoin nk. pakko-ohjatun bussin väylä myös olemassaolevalla kadulla maksaa noin 3,3 - 6,2 Me / km. Raitiotiehankkeissa lasketaan mukaan usein myös vaunut. Ilman niitä vertailukelpoiset luvut ovat 3,1 - 14,1 Me / km. Kannattaa lisäksi huomioida, että raitiotien kuluihin sisältyy sähkönsyöttö ja ilmajohdot.

Bussi-infrastruktuurin kuluja arvioitaesssa tulee huomioida, että myös olemassaolevalla katutilalla on pitkän aikavälin kuoletuskustannus. Vilkkaan liikenteen katu joudutaan ennen pitkää peruskorjaamaan käytännössä uuden kadun rakentamisen hinnalla, vaikka kadun muuttaminen joukkoliikennekaistaksi olisi edullista.

Bussikadun kunnossapito on varsin kallista. Kadut joudutaan päällystämään uudestaan joidenkin vuosien välein, kadut ovat korkeimmissa talvikunnossapitoluokissa.

Omalla kaistallaan kulkevan raitiotien kunnossapitokulut ovat selvästi edullisempia. Raiteet uusitaan noin 30 vuoden välein, joskus harvemminkin. Pölkkyrata voidaan oikaista ja tukea varsin edullisesti. Talvikunnossapidosta putoaa pois hiekoitus ja suolaus, ja lumen poistoa ei tarvita yhtä usein ja nopeasti. Helsingissä käytetyn valetun betoniradan kulut ovat tosin korkeahkot, koska sen peruskorjaaminen on vaikeaa ja kallista, ja sen kunnossapito hoidetaan muun kadun tapaa.

Bussiliikenteen väyläkuluksi tulee siis laskea sen käyttämän katutilan investointi + kunnossapito. Investointikulu on kadun kokonaisinvestointi kuoletettuna noin 30-40 vuoden ajalla. Kunnossapitokulu ovat tänä aikana tarvittavat uudelleenpäällystykset, paikkakorjaukset, talvikunnossapito ym. Yhteisille kaistoille tulee laskea bussiliikentene osuus.

Raitiotielle tulee laskea vastaava kustannus eli investointikulu kuoletettuna 30-40 v ajalle, kunnossapidokuluiksi tänä aikana tarvittavat raiteiden korjaukset ja oikaisut, talvikunnossapito ja lehtikelin harjaus.

Olen itse arvioinut nettisivulla: http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/businfra.htm
että bussiliikenteen väyläkuluksi tulee arvioida 100% niistä kaduista ja kaistoista, jotka ovat joko varattu bussikaistoiksi tai joiden kapasiteetti on ruuhka-aikaan kokonaan bussiliikenteen käytöstä. Muiden reittikatujen osalta realistinen arvio on mielestäni noin 50% investoinnista ja kunnossapidosta. Kommentit ja puuttuvat tiedot sivusta ovat tervetulleita!

Korostan vielä lopuksi, että tarkoitus ei ole mustamaalata bussiliikennettä. Kysymys on vain siitä, että oikeudenmukaisessa bussiliikenteen ja raideliikenteen vertailussa myös bussin väyläkulut tulee arvioida.

Olisi todella hyvä, kun joku tekisi diplomityön tai väitöskirjan tästä aiheesta eli: "Eri joukkoliikennemuotojen väyläkulut, investointi, kunnossapito ja muut elinkaarikulut".

----------

